# Great I gave goofy an upset stomach.



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

So I bought some lamb treats Natures Choice and was working on getting Goofy used to the clicker. Apprently that did not agree with him and he has some very loose stool now. Other than stopping the treats which I am going to do now, is there any other way to speed up his recovery?

A friend with a Rot told me that a slice of bread should work. Your thoughts, suggestions.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Plain, pure canned pumpkin (check the ingredients, it should ONLY say "pumpkin"). It's the miracle drug. It solidifies loose stool and loosens constipation. It's a must-have for the doggy pantry.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy is 8 weeks old & 16 pounds. How much should I give him? Entire can??

thanks so much.



> Originally Posted By: DianaMPlain, pure canned pumpkin (check the ingredients, it should ONLY say "pumpkin"). It's the miracle drug. It solidifies loose stool and loosens constipation. It's a must-have for the doggy pantry.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

No the the entire can. try 1 tblsp.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Another home made fix it is boiled white rice with a little bit of ground meat for flavoring.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok tried the rice yesterday and nothing happened. Its wierd he goes from a solid stool to diarrhea. Should I try the pumpkin before I take him in? I am slowing try to switch him from Eukanuba to blue buffalo thinking it might him settle his stomach.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The pumpkin can't hurt him, so give him a tablespoon full. But don't delay taking him to the vet if he has diarrhea that you can't get under control for more than a couple of days. Puppies can get dehydrated quickly. It could be a parasite/worms/etc. Bring a stool sample to the vet.


----------

